#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]         				           				            				             				        				      ( )    				       .
* Counter Current Flow*  				            				             				         .* *    				            				           				             				             				            				    .
*
** 
 *    				             				             				          .   				              				               				  *    				Bypass valve*  				             				             				      .*
* 
* Shell & Tube**   Tubes**  Shell**   				Process**   				Medium*  				  :*
  *1.  							   *   							Process*  							.
 2.    *   							Process*.
 3.    *   							Process*  							   .
 4.    *   							Process*  							   .*
*5*. 							**   							Medium*  							.
 6.    *   							Medium*.
 7.    *   							Medium*  							   .
 8.    *   							Medium*  							   .*
  


* 					      					     ѡ      					 .         					   :* *   					Process  					:**
*  					Process**   					flowrate**   					flowmeter**   					residence  					time**   					Process**   					Medium*  					.                					            					 .* * * *Bypass  					Process  					:
*   					Bypass  					valve**   					Mixing*  					   . 
*  					Control  					Valves**   					Pressure  					Drop*  					      .      					          					*   					Butterfly  					Valve* .*   **   							Fully  							Open*  							            							           							          							    .
*  							flow  							control*  							           							   .
                 							           							     .*
  


* *   					Positioner* *   					0-50%**   					50-100%**    					50-100%*  					 .*  *            					              					     .     					*  					fully  					closed**   					fully  					open* .  					    *   					three-way  					valve**   					Butterfly  					valve**   					Actuator**   					I/P*  					          					.*  *   					Medium  					:*  *   							         							  (  )     							         							     . 
							           							     ( )   							           							            							 () .
*   							process**   							Medium*  							    .*
  


 **   					Process*    					      .       					           					     .        					             					           					. 
*  					Process  *            					.            					      .     					           					       .      					   .* *  CrossExchangers  					:*  **   					Counter- Current  					Cross  					Exchangers* * . *   AerialCoolers  					:* **   					Shell &  					Tube*     					          					           					          					         .   					      :     					*  					Louver* -    					  *  fan  					Pitch  					control* -   					 .        :
   					Louvers 					 					 					Control : 
					            					           					   .*  **   					Temperature  					Sensor** . 
*   Fan  					Pitch  					Control :
					            					            					           					             					              					            					    . 



  Variable  					speed Fan  					Control :
					             					           					            					      85% (    					    ) .* *   					CombinationControl  					:*  *   							         							     .      							   *    							Three-way valve**   							Butterfly  							valve* 
							          							         							          							          							   . 
*  							boiler**   							sulfur  							condenser*   							      .     							  *   							Tubes**   							Shell  *  							           							.* 
  


**   					Heat  					Exchanger  					outlet**   					Output* 					          					  .       *  UY-A**  UY-B*  					     .* *   :*   					Shell &  					Tube*   					              					            					   .       					            					          .
*  					Aerial  					Coolers**   					Vibration*  					      . 
*  					Safety  					Relief  					Valves*  					       .

 
* 
See More:

----------

